# Be Perfect!



## Robin (Nov 2, 2005)

Matthew 5:47-49 

And if you greet only your brothers, what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same? *you therefore must be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect* 


While attending a friends church, I noticed that they treated this passage like it was "good news" to hear. 

The sermon then went on to state many and various things the Christian could do to emulate perfection.

Do you think this verse is The Gospel? And, is being demanded to "be perfect" by Jesus a good thing?

Robin


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 2, 2005)

Boy do I know what you mean with that one, Robin! I am always surprised by what my friends think is "Good News".

How about, "When you die, God's not gonna look at such-n-such, He's only gonna look at your heart!" ?

This is always taken as great news! Well, they must be a LOT better than me!!!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 2, 2005)

It's good to think that I'll be like this someday.


----------

